# Hi everyone...Im a newbie



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh Boy-Oh Boy....Im so excited that I have found this site!! Im obessed with Halloween.Its good to see that Im not the only one!Now I dont have to feel so lonely anymore My hubby thinks Im nuts...and well actually everyone else too-lol.I started out with a few minor decorations last year.This year,I would really love to go ALL out.I plan on making alot of the props,with help of hubby of course(Im too accident prone to do some of it on my own).So I will be on here Alot asking alot of silly questions!Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You've found a great place to be 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome halloweengirl. This place is full of nuts.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Halloweengirl! Hope to see you around the forums often!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome HG !! You've definitely found the right place to immerse yourself in Halloween, haunting, prop design, the supernatural and the bizzare. (It's the members who are bizzare, lol). Join right in, everyone has something to share from the newest haunter, to the most experienced. See you in the threads, and hopefully in chat as well. Vlad


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey HG,

Welcome - I'm close by...BTW. Saw the stealth bomber circling overhead during the airshow... It absolutley didn't look real. And when it made a turn - it was 90degrees and that just added to the bizarness of it.

Anyway - welcome aboard from a fellow noob.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome HG. This place is packed to the top with information an people to help you. Check these out for starters.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
http://www.hauntproject.com/

pack a lunch you will be there for awhile


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home Halloweengirl! You have come to the right place! Lots of very friendly people who are very willing to help in any way they can! :> If ya ever need anything.... just Holler!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Edwood Saucer...The air show was a very crazy weekend.I live on base,so imagine the Noise level.Some flew low enough to make my house rattle.It was pretty cool to see some of the tricks and things that they can do in those things.
Anyway,Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.I think Ill be spending alot of time here


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi halloweengirl - glad you here!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum. Always a lot of things going on here. :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard halloweengirl!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdy and welcome fellow airperson ( im a former warthog) you are definitly in the right place to enhance your addiction.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice to meet you. I'm pretty new here too, and I gotta say, I love this place


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Halloweengirl to the Forum


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. you will find many greay ideas and pictures throughout the site


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Halloweengirl, I'm a newbie too. Working on any projects?


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Halloweengirl - good to meet you. Just remember - there ARE no silly questions.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.Im glad to be here.
Daughter of Darkness...Im currently working on a road sign.It is going pretty well.
http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/index.php?x=/projects/2005/spooky_signs&y=main These are the instructions that Im following.
Have you started any projects?


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Halloweengirl. That looks like a good project. I am working on my scarecrow but today was really lazy,ugh. Back to the drawing board tomorrow before my vines dry out too much


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Halloweengirl. There are a lot of nice people here with some creativity to spare. Ask away

Oh, and welcome to the party!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there...hope you like it...There are great people here with wonderful ideas and who are always willing to help.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey HG ,
glad you could make it.. 
I have about 4 maybe 5 things im working on ( yeah i should finish one before i start the next but that wouldn't be me) 
the latest is my gargoyle eggs


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner but WELCOME Halloweengirl. Nice to meet you!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I missed the timely welcome as well. Oh well, better late than never. Welcome aboard.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the board!! Sorry i'm so late!


----------

